# visa profession name error



## k.p (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi ,

My profession in my labour card and offer letter everything is 'Industrial Engineer" .But in my visa stamped on passport , shows my profession as "Sales Agent". I got problems while applying for my driving license due to this .Please can u help me , how to change this error in my visa page of passport.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Talk to your employer's HR department.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

k.p said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My profession in my labour card and offer letter everything is 'Industrial Engineer" .But in my visa stamped on passport , shows my profession as "Sales Agent". I got problems while applying for my driving license due to this .Please can u help me , how to change this error in my visa page of passport.


There was an error in the visa page of my passport also - not the same as my visa and job description - and it was not notice until I needed to produce my passport and visa page a identification purposes. The only way out for me was to have the visa page in the passport cancelled and my employment visa reissued. It took a couple of weeks (my employer handled this, thankfully).


----------



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

k.p said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My profession in my labour card and offer letter everything is 'Industrial Engineer" .But in my visa stamped on passport , shows my profession as "Sales Agent". I got problems while applying for my driving license due to this .Please can u help me , how to change this error in my visa page of passport.


Can you please let me know how long it took for you to get your visa...I have signed a job offer with one of the reputed company in Dubai.I have submitted my degree certificate copy and related documents to HR on Jan 14.They informed me that they have applied my visa on the same day.But till date when I checked with HR , they informed me that its under process.Does it take that long period of time?its been more than 1month and my frustration gets increased day by day.Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

sidesh said:


> Can you please let me know how long it took for you to get your visa...I have signed a job offer with one of the reputed company in Dubai.I have submitted my degree certificate copy and related documents to HR on Jan 14.They informed me that they have applied my visa on the same day.But till date when I checked with HR , they informed me that its under process.Does it take that long period of time?its been more than 1month and my frustration gets increased day by day.Appreciate your feedback.


If they told you that it is under process, then you better believe them. If you have not trust in your employer, than you should rather looking for another job.

There are several threads here, which have covered similar questions. Please do some research.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

despaired said:


> If they told you that it is under process, then you better believe them. If you have not trust in your employer, than you should rather looking for another job.


I bet you believe that the system is actually down every time.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Differences in job descriptions usually happen if people can't provide attested qualification certificates or the company can't issue anymore visas under that position. My visa says I'm a follow-up clerk - totally laughable.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

to have your job title on your visa you will need to provide evidence of qualifications and they will need to be attested in your home country and UAE. I work in HR and my visa says follow up clerk.


----------



## k.p (Feb 18, 2014)

sidesh said:


> Can you please let me know how long it took for you to get your visa...I have signed a job offer with one of the reputed company in Dubai.I have submitted my degree certificate copy and related documents to HR on Jan 14.They informed me that they have applied my visa on the same day.But till date when I checked with HR , they informed me that its under process.Does it take that long period of time?its been more than 1month and my frustration gets increased day by day.Appreciate your feedback.


for me it took about a month . nothing to worry any way


----------



## k.p (Feb 18, 2014)

so u dint change it ??


----------

